# Mid-life crisis bike, S Works or EMX 5



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

So I’m thinking about buying a new bike, I ride a Specialized Roubaix Expert now, was considering a Roubaix S Works and then I found a review for the Merckx EMX 5. Wow, that is one sweet looking bike but I wondering how the frame geometry compares to the Roubaix. BTW I don’t race, mostly ride by myself or in small groups and normally ride 75 + miles a week.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

marknelson said:


> So I’m thinking about buying a new bike, I ride a Specialized Roubaix Expert now, was considering a Roubaix S Works and then I found a review for the Merckx EMX 5. Wow, that is one sweet looking bike but *I wondering how the frame geometry compares to the Roubaix.* BTW I don’t race, mostly ride by myself or in small groups and normally ride 75 + miles a week.


To make a more direct comparison between the two bikes, we'd need to know what size you're now riding (assuming it fits well and you'd stay with it).


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

My Roubaix is a 56cm.


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

just to point out the obvious... you asking whether or not to buy a top shelf Specialized vs Brand X on a specialized specific forum... 

;-) get the s-works!


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

bonz50 said:


> just to point out the obvious... you asking whether or not to buy a top shelf Specialized vs Brand X on a specialized specific forum...
> 
> ;-) get the s-works!



Yeah, and........


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

marknelson said:


> Yeah, and........


get the s-works :thumbsup:


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Merckx*

Since your sole criteria is: mid-life crisis, I'd get the Merckx.

When I think of the mid-life crisis (or dentists ), I think of: Pinarello, Colnago, and Merckx.

I don't think of Cervelo, Specialized, Felt, Ridley, or Cannondale. All (and many others) make bikes every bit as good as the exclusive brands, but they don't fulfill the mid-life crisis component.

-Smarty


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

marknelson said:


> My Roubaix is a 56cm.


From the geo info offered on the Merckx site, here's what I see as the differences:
All else being equal, reach on the 56cm Merckx is about 1cm shorter than the Roubaix. Standover isn't listed, but the Merckx lists the STL (c-c) as 560, while the Roubaix's is 515 (c-t), so depending on how you're proportioned, that may matter to you. The HTL is 1cm less on the Merckx, so depending on how sensitive you are to saddle to bar drop you may or may not notice, and it can always be adjusted.

Can't offer much beyond that because they don't list CS length, wheelbase, trail, etc., but IMO the only way you can reliably decide on which way to go is to have both bikes set up for you and test ride them.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

smartyiak said:


> Since your sole criteria is: mid-life crisis, I'd get the Merckx.
> 
> When I think of the mid-life crisis (or dentists ), I think of: Pinarello, Colnago, and Merckx.
> 
> ...



+ 1 to this


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Cruise on over to the womens forum and ask which bike they find the most intriguing - it's a mid life crisis bike afterall!

And when they tell you, tell me.


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll pass. Now days riding my bike is about as much fun and sure as hell last longer....


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmmm. Well, I would point out that just because a reviewer loved it, doesn't mean you will.
So if you really are intrigued by the Merckx, you ought to ride one
It would certainly have more cache' among bike snobs.

(That said, I'd get the S-works Roubaix  )


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

"I'm not helping you, am I?"

Well no but you did make me laugh!

Nearest Merckx dealer is 2.5 hours away but he does have a EMX-3 in stock so I may go test ride it next weekend.


----------

